# Taking Cars or RVs to National Forests/BLM Land



## rationale (Feb 5, 2011)

Are most national forests and BLM lands normal car accessible? And are they RV accessible? (Is there a place to park?) If so, will this get you more easily discovered (I do NOT intend to camp in the car)? Actually though - is it reasonable to camp in a car on National Forest or BLM land? If having a car there will get me more easily discovered or if there is not a good place for long-term (or at least a week or two) vehicle storage at/near a National Forest/BLM area, then where would I keep my vehicle?


----------



## rationale (Feb 5, 2011)

*Taking My Car to a Campground*

Do campgrounds allow normal cars? Or must one have an RV to camp there? Do requirements in this regard vary from campground to campground? If they vary by state, I'm specifically interested in campgrounds in Arizona and California, so if you know what vehicle requirements they have there, or of any specific campgrounds where cars are definitely fine, that would be good.


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

please don't make multiple threads about the same thing, that's why I merged the 2 threads together.

you can't just drive deep into the woods so I would think that a car would make you more easily seen and thus more easily caught.


----------



## Dameon (Feb 5, 2011)

National forest is free camping, for 2 weeks in one spot. You don't have to worry about being caught; you're allowed to camp out there. There's roads going all through just about any national forest. Some roads don't work so well for RVs, though, and getting an RV stuck in the middle of a forest is a bad idea.


----------



## rationale (Feb 5, 2011)

Phoenix, no problem that you merged the threads, but they were distinctly different questions, hence the different thread. But I suppose since they were fairly similar its easier to have them on one thread anyway.

Phoenix and Dameon, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pheonix (Feb 5, 2011)

most campgrounds have a parking area usually big enough for an RV with a fire pit or barbecue and a grassy area for a tent or two. but at the campgrounds you have to pay and can be charges with trespassing if you don't but more than likely they will just tell you to leave. the campgrounds are more designed for the RVers and usually have all the hook-ups for their needs.


----------

